# ABT's will make you famous



## longshot (Jan 13, 2012)

Not kidding,

  everytime we have any kind of get together almost all involved ask if I will make "those peppers", can be disheartening at times though.  Yous spend hours making a tender juicy, smoked just right brisket and what do people rave about... the ABT's..lol  but there is no easier way to make great appetizers that most love...  LONG LIVE THE MIGHTY ABT!!!


----------



## big andy a (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, you gotta' admit they're mighty tasty.  

Curt.


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL I can relate all too well. I made ABT'S for the first time quite awhile back, Dec. of 2009 to be exact.  Since that time 99% of the time if the smokers going there is ABT'S in it as well. My wife requests them for potlucks. My entire family request them. My son requested I make them for his football banquet, we made 10 pounds and there were none left. It seams the requests never stop, and grow every time I take them somewhere.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 13, 2012)

I have to agree with you guys,  I have made them quite a few times and everytime people make comments like " you should market these!!"


----------



## big andy a (Jan 14, 2012)

I was out at a grill tonight and had two people stop me to say they had heard about the ABTs I did last week and could they be invited the next time I do some.  Weird!

Word gets around.

Curt.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2012)

Same thing happens here, so when we have guests I make them every time or they get disappointed.


----------



## sprky (Jan 14, 2012)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I have to agree with you guys,  I have made them quite a few times and everytime people make comments like " you should market these!!"


The coach of my sons FB team said the exact same thing to me, and added he would be my #1 customer.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 15, 2012)

I still have to do some of these on the old to do list


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 16, 2012)

Longshot said:


> Not kidding,
> 
> everytime we have any kind of get together almost all involved ask if I will make "those peppers", can be disheartening at times though.  Yous spend hours making a tender juicy, smoked just right brisket and what do people rave about... the ABT's..lol  but there is no easier way to make great appetizers that most love...  LONG LIVE THE MIGHTY ABT!!!


Ran into the same situation this past weekend.  I made ABT's using Flash's recipe and they immediately disappeared!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 16, 2012)

ABT'S = good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They never last at are house!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

You are going to love this. Our 4H kids donated a dinner for 10 for a fund raiser. The dinner is this weekend and the person who bought the dinner selected German food AND please make a batch of ABT's for the appetizer. Talk about a disjointed meal LOL


----------



## erodinamik (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe someone should figure out how to make a brisket stuffed with ABT's.  Might be the most delicious thing ever


----------



## alelover (Jan 17, 2012)

Sauerbraten, rotkol, klase and...ABTs? Disjointed all right. Sounds good to me though.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2012)

alelover said:


> Sauerbraten, rotkol, klase and...ABTs? Disjointed all right. Sounds good to me though.




Yup and all tasty - We just added Clams Casino to the appetizers and an asparagus amuse bouche so this is really getting fun


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a great recipe for Kartoffelklösse. From my mother's German grandmother.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 18, 2012)

Man i can't even pronounce those names..lol

hope we get a post with some "K" view...


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

I have some pics somewhere but not of the whole procedure. It's just a german potato dumpling.


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

Next time I make them I will document the process.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2012)

alelover said:


> I have a great recipe for Kartoffelklösse. From my mother's German grandmother.




Hey Scott 

Lets go to PM - we are hijacking this thread - love to see that recipe 

Gary


----------

